# Systemanforderungen World of Warcraft!



## -kindl- (13. September 2011)

Huhu liebe Wow gamer!!!!.
Da ich Donnerstag wieder anfange Aktiv WoW zu spielen habe ich mir ein Pc zusammenbauen lassen und wollte euch mal fragen ob der Ausreicht auf Ultra Wow spielen zu können.

CPU:
AM3 AMD Phenom II X4 840 4x512KB (3.2 GHz) 95W Deneb Box

Mainboard:
ASROCK AM3 M3A770DE (GBL/R/DDRIII)

Arbeitsspeicher:
DDR3 8GB / 1600Mhz CORSAIR Vengeance Blue [2x4GB] KIT CL9 1,5V rt

Grafikkarte:
VGA1024MB XFX RADEON HD6750 (PCI-E,2xD,HDMI,A)

Platte: 
500GB Westen Digital

Laufwerk:
Blueray Laufwerk

Netzteil:
ATX 550W MS-TECH MS-N550-VAL 12cm rt.

Danke euch schonmal!!


----------



## Sator (13. September 2011)

Für Ultra sollte es reichen, allerdings ist das Mainboard schon länger End of Life, Corsair Ram hat sich noch nie mit ASRock Mainboards vertragen und am Netzteil wurde zu viel gespart. Aber ja, Ultra sollte laufen


----------



## Arosk (13. September 2011)

Unwahrscheinlich das es flüssig laufen wird. Im Soloplay vllt. aber in Raids oder großen BGs.... Nein.

Was hast für PC gezahlt? Hoffentlich nicht mehr als 400 Euro.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (13. September 2011)

Mein Pc ist schlechter und er läuft locker auf Ultra, auch im 25er ...
und selbst wenn es aus egal welchen Gründen mal nich flüssig läuft stellt man die Schatten eine Stufe runter und schon geht alles wieder glatt.


----------



## -kindl- (13. September 2011)

Huhu danke für eure Antworten NEin ich habe den Pc noch nicht gekauft!!.Aber ich habe gerade nochmal mit mein Kumpel Telefoniert und habe ihn das Erklärt mit den Mainboard und den Ram.Habt ihr ne Alternative???.


----------



## -kindl- (13. September 2011)

Mainboard:
ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) ab €81,90

CPU:
AMD A-Series A8-3850, 4x 2.90GHz, boxed (AD3850WNGXBOX) ab €99,90
oder 
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDT90ZFBGRBOX) ab €133,90

Ram:
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) ab €28,80
oder
Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) ab €39,75

Grafik:
ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 2x DisplayPort (90-C1CPZ0-L0UAY0BZ) ab €139,99


Festplatte:

HD 3,5" SATAIII 500GB WD 5000AAKX 7200rpm 16MB 30€

Laufwerk:

BR COM BR ROM SATA // DVD-RW / DL / LtS / RAM SAMSUNG SH-B123L [bk] blk 40€


Netzteil:

?????


Gehäuse:

Bulk 30€

Insgesamt:

496€Ohne Netzteil!!!

Ist das besser als das zuvor??


----------



## Arosk (13. September 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/185096-pc-konfigurationen-juliaugust-2011/

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]_CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE ~ 133,-
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 3 ~ 36,-
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD6870 ~ 142,-
RAM: Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U ~ 18,-
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 ~ 76,-
__Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue, 500GB ~ 32,-__ 
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~ 19,-
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 5 II, schwarz ~ 50,-
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 ~ 70,- 
by BuD

Gesamt ~__ 576,-_[/font]
_
_


----------



## -kindl- (13. September 2011)

Ich danke dir vielmals,wird umgehend Bestellt!!.


----------



## Annovella (13. September 2011)

Ich hab n HighEnd PC und kann nichtmal auf Ultra zocken, zwar wenn nix los ist 250 FPS im Schnitt, aber abundzu hat man einfach so krasse Drops.


----------



## Arni4k (13. September 2011)

Ich hab mir 3 Monaten nen neuen Rechner bei Alternate zusammen gestellt, der insgesammt 750 takken inne Seckel gehauen hat.
Und der reicht locker, ich spiel im Alterac Tal sowie im 25er Raid mit 45-50 FPS auch bei massiven Licht Effekten.
Kann sogar Crysis 2 auf Sehr Hoch Grafik Details zoggn, Ruckelfrei


----------



## karstenschilder (13. September 2011)

Verstehe nicht, warum teilweise 8 GB RAM empfohlen werden. Wow ist immer noch eine reine 32 Bit Anwendung und bekommt folglich maximal 2 GB zugewiesen.

Weiterhin fehlt in der Preisauflistung das Betriebssystem. Wenn der TE noch XP hat und der viele RAM nicht nur sinnlos Strom verbrauchen, sondern auch nutzbar sein soll, muss er auch hier ein neues OS in der 64 Bit Version kaufen.


----------



## Error2000 (13. September 2011)

Von einer Radeon-Grafikkarte würde ich dir grundsätzlich abraten.

Investiere lieber ein paar Euro mehr in eine GeForce.


----------



## Soulii (13. September 2011)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, warum teilweise 8 GB RAM empfohlen werden. Wow ist immer noch eine reine 32 Bit Anwendung und bekommt folglich maximal 2 GB zugewiesen.
> 
> Weiterhin fehlt in der Preisauflistung das Betriebssystem. Wenn der TE noch XP hat und der viele RAM nicht nur sinnlos Strom verbrauchen, sondern auch nutzbar sein soll, muss er auch hier ein neues OS in der 64 Bit Version kaufen.



das mag daran liegen , dass 8gb für unter 30 euro zu haben sind...
zum 2ten hast du neben wow auch andere sachen laufen.
ich zb habe nebenbei noch ne sc2 instanz laufen, hinzu kommt windoof , div browser und anderen schnickschack
was combined die 4gig grenze mal locker übersteigt.

stromverbrauch von zu viel ram ? wtf...
wie gesagt ist der preis vom ram atm unschlagbar, warum für 30k nen golf kaufen wenn mach für 30,1k nen porsche bekommt ?


----------



## Konov (13. September 2011)

Der erste Rechner hätte für WoW auf Ultra auch gereicht.

Man braucht keinen X6 um WoW auf Max Settings spielen zu können...


----------



## Palimbula (13. September 2011)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Von einer Radeon-Grafikkarte würde ich dir grundsätzlich abraten.
> 
> Investiere lieber ein paar Euro mehr in eine GeForce.





Annovella schrieb:


> Ich hab n HighEnd PC und kann nichtmal auf Ultra zocken, zwar wenn nix los ist 250 FPS im Schnitt, aber abundzu hat man einfach so krasse Drops.





Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> Mein Pc ist schlechter und er läuft locker auf Ultra, auch im 25er ...
> und selbst wenn es aus egal welchen Gründen mal nich flüssig läuft stellt man die Schatten eine Stufe hoch und schon geht alles wieder glatt.



Na wenn dieser Thread nicht gerade frisch aus dem WoW-Forum verschoben wurde


----------



## painschkes (13. September 2011)

_Aber sowas von - immer wieder amüsant ;-)_


----------



## Littlecool (13. September 2011)

Man sollte vll mal sagen, auf welcher Auflösung man vor hat zu spielen.....

man kann auch mit ner Billig graka @800x600 auf Ultra ruckelfrei zocken tztz


Das mit 250 FPS is sowieso Schwachsinn.... wenn die FPS dann auf 100 fallen OMG ich sehe es...... NICHT Oo

Ob man mit nem x4 oder nen AMD x6 zockt.... kommt beides aufs gleiche raus evtl. is der x4 nen tick besser inner Pro kern Leistung.


Als ich noch WOW gezockt hab @1920x1080, hatte ich IMMER 60 FPS, ausser in raids ab und an ma runter bis 52 für paar sek.


Müsste eig ned ma sonen Abschnitt "WOW technik" her?


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. September 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Na wenn dieser Thread nicht gerade frisch aus dem WoW-Forum verschoben wurde



Nicht frisch. Der wurde 9:40 Uhr verschoben.


----------



## -kindl- (13. September 2011)

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE ~ 
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 3 ~ 
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD6870 ~ 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 ~ 
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue, 500GB ~ 
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 5 II, schwarz ~
Netzteil:Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 
RAM: Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U ~ (vorher war 4Gb Ram hab es auf 8Gb Ram erhöht)

Gerade Bestellt alles für 590€ inkl.Versand.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (13. September 2011)

Würde für Windows 7 eine SSD 80GB verbauen. Und auch ein 3.0 USB Mobo von Gibabyte.


----------



## muehe (13. September 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Würde für Windows 7 eine SSD 80GB verbauen. Und auch ein 3.0 USB Mobo von Gibabyte.



SSD beisst sich glaube mit dem Budget , Board hat doch USB 3.0 2 Intern und 2 Extern 

wenn dann hätte ich eher zum Intel i5-2500K gegriffen


----------



## Tilhor (14. September 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Würde für Windows 7 eine SSD 80GB verbauen. Und auch ein 3.0 USB Mobo von Gibabyte.



Aber wenn man nicht bereit ist die SSD ständig zu warten und dazu noch ein hohes Risiko wegen Totalausfall einzugehen braucht man das nicht! SSD's ist nice to have aber nur sehr optional. Eine normale Platte reicht ohne Probleme.


----------



## Tilhor (14. September 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> SSD beisst sich glaube mit dem Budget , Board hat doch USB 3.0 2 Intern und 2 Extern
> 
> wenn dann hätte ich eher zum Intel i5-2500K gegriffen



Joar, Intel ist halt um Welten besser in Verarbeitung (32nm im Gegensatz zu 45nm von AMD!) und was weiß ich nicht alles... Aber AMD ist um Welten günstiger :-/ Und bei eher "Low Budget" Computern macht sich AMD halt beliebter.
Aber würde dir zustimmen! Ein i5-2500K oder wenn man viel Geld ausgeben kann ein i7-2600K würden den PC um einiges boosten.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Würde für Windows 7 eine SSD 80GB verbauen. Und auch ein 3.0 USB Mobo von Gibabyte.



Unnötig. SSDs sind overrated.

Außerdem sind Aussagen wie "ich hab 250 FPS olololol" total unnötig, da Monitore nur soviel FPS darstellen wie ihre Refreshrate beträgt (Hz - Wellenlänge). Normale Monitore haben 60 Hz, 3D Monitore 120 Hz da sie doppelt soviele Bilder darstellen müssen. Deswegen gilt > Vsync forced im Treiber = weniger Schlirren und Null Performanceverlust.


----------



## Alterac123 (14. September 2011)

Ich habe mal eine Frage, ich habe einen 22" von LG aber wenn ich WOW spiele komme ich nie auf mehr als 60 Fps egal ob ich auf niedrig oder ziemlich hoch spiele?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. September 2011)

Ist der Post jetzt ironisch gemeint?

1. Du hast wahrscheinlich 60 fps weil VSync aktiviert ist (entweder in Wow oder dauerhaft im Treiber) und dein Monitor 60 Hz hat.

2. Wenn VSync aus ist hast du evtl. bei erweitert die "Maximale Vordergrund-FPS" auf 60 gesetzt?

3. Was willst du mit mehr als 60 fps?


----------



## Varitu (15. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Unnötig. SSDs sind overrated.



Na, ich sag mal so, wer ein bissel mehr macht als nur Spielen, der mekrt schon einen deutlichen UNterscheid. Ich habe für ein paar Verwandte und Bekannte schon SSDs eingebuat und die Rechner dann neu aufgesetzt.
Persönlich finde ich , daß ich noch nie einen so deutlich spürbaren Geschwindigkeitsschub gespürt habe *beim tauschen von nur einer Komponente*.
Wobei man auch ehrlic hsagen muß, ist das Spiel erstmal komplett geladen, braucht man keine SSD mehr, aber Windws Boot, Browser etc. starten, Spielstände laden etc., genail mit ner SSD.

Und die kleinen werden immer günstiger, huete durch Zufall entdeckt, bei medion.de eine 40GB Intel SSD für 50Euro. Ist nen Schnapper (bin aber so geizig  ). Und die besseren 64GB ( z.B. Crucial M4) liegen auch nur noch bei 80Euro.

Gruß Varitus


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (15. September 2011)

Tilhor schrieb:


> Joar, Intel ist halt um Welten besser in Verarbeitung (32nm im Gegensatz zu 45nm von AMD!) und was weiß ich nicht alles... Aber AMD ist um Welten günstiger :-/ Und bei eher "Low Budget" Computern macht sich AMD halt beliebter.
> Aber würde dir zustimmen! Ein i5-2500K oder wenn man viel Geld ausgeben kann ein i7-2600K würden den PC um einiges boosten.



AMD ist beim Spielen genau so gut wie Intel. Wer sich zum Spielen einen Intel kauft ist selber Schuld!


----------



## Littlecool (15. September 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> AMD ist beim Spielen genau so gut wie Intel. Wer sich zum Spielen einen Intel kauft ist selber Schuld!



Nö.


----------



## muehe (15. September 2011)

weiss auch nich woher die Aussage immer kommt zum Spielen AMD :/


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. September 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> weiss auch nich woher die Aussage immer kommt zum Spielen AMD :/



Ich denke er meint, wer das zusätzliche Geld ausgiebt, ist selber Schuld. Er hat ja auch (zumindest auf die Gegenwart bezogen) insofern Recht, dass ein Phenom II X4 955 für alle derzeitigen Titel ohne Beschränkungen auf maximalen Eisntellungen ausreicht. Das meiste übernimmt soweiso die Grafikkarte bei Spielen und die limitert dann gerne mal schneller. 

Wer mit virtuellen Maschienen und 100 Programmen gleichzeitig arbeitet hohlt sich natürlich nen i7-2600K. Der soltle dann aber auch das Geld dazu haben.


----------



## Caps-lock (15. September 2011)

Wenn man den Benchmarklisten glauben darf wundert mich mittlerweile der Vergleich zwischen 2500k und 955 ^^
Der 955 liegt irgendwo zwischen 2100 und 2300.
Bei AMD hat man mit nem 955 so gut wie keine sinnvollen Upgrademöglichkeiten mehr.
Nimmt man ein Sockel 1155 kann man immernoch vom 2300 auf nen 2600 gehen...
Damit wären wir 40-50 Euro zusätzlich für mehr Zukunft los.

6 Kerne auf nem X6 können weniger als 4 Kerne auf nem 2500k...

Aber das Thema hatten wir auch schon zur Genüge.

Falls man nun wirklich so gut wie kein Geld hat kann man von mir aus noch AM3 nehmen, aber der Sockel ist halt so gut wie tot, auch wenn die Bulldozer immernoch nicht da sind.


----------



## Littlecool (15. September 2011)

Ich finde mein "Nö." war ausreichend


----------



## Caps-lock (15. September 2011)

X6 1090T + das Gigabytemainboard sind etwa 220 Euro.
I5-2500k + ein mäßiges Mainboard sind 20-30 Euro mehr (wenn überhaupt)

Und jetzt bitte keine Argumente wie, ne das ist dann kein Z Chipsatz da verschenkt man Leistung.... Der X6 bietet die Funktion garnicht erst...
Spiele profitieren nicht von 6 Kernen, jeder der Intel Kerne ist 1.5 mal so schnell wie einer der X6 Kerne.
Der Prozessor ist in der Gesamtheitschneller.
Damit wird der IMMER besser skalieren, es sei denn, es gibt eine Anwendung die mehr als 4 Kerne braucht.

Über die Sinnhaftigkeit eines 2600k zum Zocken müssen wir nicht disktutieren.
Der hat Nutzen bei HD-Videobearbeitung, irgendwelchen Grafikprofis die gerne mal 3D Filme rendern, sehr großen Datenbanken und co.


----------



## Littlecool (15. September 2011)

Ich bin doch selber für Intel 

Wenn das ding jetzt auf mich bezogen war 


Das "Nö." war auf den Blaubär bezogen


----------



## muehe (15. September 2011)

naja Budget würd ich max. n AM3+ Brett + 9955BE empfehlen


----------



## OldboyX (16. September 2011)

Naja, 

einen X4 955BE gibts für ~95&#8364; + ATX Board (USB 3) für ~ 60&#8364; Das sind dann 155&#8364;~

einen i5 2500K bekommst für (billigstes Angebot) 172&#8364; und das billigste Board mit P67 Chipsatz (sonst brauchst auch keinen i2500K kaufen) gibts für ~80&#8364;. Das sind dann immerhin 252&#8364;. Ist doch ein Unterschied von satten ~100&#8364; und nicht 20-30&#8364; mehr (wenn überhaupt).

Wenn du einen i5 2500 gemeint hast (ohne K) und ihn auf das billigste H61 Board steckst mit USB 3, dann sind das in etwa 160&#8364; + ein Board für 60&#8364; und dann sind wir bei 225&#8364; und der Unterschied ist immer noch 65&#8364;.

In beiden Fällen habe ich ähnlich ausgestattete Motherboards verglichen.


Prinzipiell ist man (meiner Meinung nach und für einen Gaming Rechner) zur Zeit wohl bei Intel besser bedient, da ja auch ein i5 2400 schon sehr schnell ist bei Spielen, ja sogar die Dualcores sind da nach wie vor sehr schnell usw. Trotzdem sollte man schon wenigstens einigermaßen die Preise checken wenn man solche Angaben macht, denn sonst kommt einfach Quatsch dabei raus. Oder wenn man schon auflistet, was man bei Intel für dieses Geld bekommen würde, dann auch bei der Wahrheit bleiben was die Komponenten betrifft, denn mehr als ein i3 2100 + Board ist für "dasselbe Geld" nicht drinnen.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (16. September 2011)

@Littlecool das du ein Intel Fanboy bist ist mir schon klar.  

@All Benchmarks sind fürn Arsch. Bei den Benchmarks mit hohen Zahlen sitzt entweder ein Ami oder ein Chinese dahinter mit einer Wasser bzw. Stickstoff Kühlung. 

In meinen Augen ist es einfach Plötzin Geld in ein Intel bzw. Nvidia Produkt zu stecken, was das Spielen angeht. 

Der 955er BE hat einen offenen Multi von daher kann man ihn auch ganz gut mit einem guten Luftkühler Übertakten. Und solange die " Bulldozer " nicht Erscheinen würde ich mir auch keinen andere CPU kaufen zum Spielen.

Bei der Grafikkarte das selbe eine ATI HD 5870 bzw 6xxx reicht auch total aus.

Es gibt immer wieder Menschen die glauben, Produkte die Teurer sind, sind auch besser


----------



## muehe (16. September 2011)

knüppel aber mal n 955BE auf problemlos 4,5 und schon bei gleichem Takt isn Intel einiges schneller und ja bin auch Intel Fanboy


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (16. September 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> knüppel aber mal n 955BE auf problemlos 4,5 und schon bei gleichem Takt isn Intel einiges schneller und ja bin auch Intel Fanboy



Und zum Spielen braucht man natürlich  eine @4,5 Takt Erhöhung. Also bitte entweder ihr schreibt was sinnvolles oder lasst es ganz bleiben.


----------



## muehe (16. September 2011)

spätestens in 2-3 jahren wie jetzt mit nem Q9550@3,9Ghz


----------



## Soulii (16. September 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist es einfach Plötzin Geld in ein Intel bzw. Nvidia Produkt zu stecken, was das Spielen angeht.
> Bei der Grafikkarte das selbe eine ATI HD 5870 bzw 6xxx reicht auch total aus.
> Es gibt immer wieder Menschen die glauben, Produkte die Teurer sind, sind auch besser



http://expertester.wordpress.com/2011/02/13/core-i7-2600k-vs-i5-2500k-vs-phenom-955be/

und so pauschalisierte aussagen wie ati 6xxx reicht aus und nvidia wäre viel zu teuer und würde nix taugen
sind nun mal arg fail


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. September 2011)

Tilhor schrieb:


> Joar, Intel ist halt um Welten besser in Verarbeitung (32nm im Gegensatz zu 45nm von AMD!) und was weiß ich nicht alles...



Nur mal eine Frage: Was hat der Fertigungsprozess mit der Verarbeitung zu tun?


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (16. September 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> http://expertester.w...s-phenom-955be/
> 
> und so pauschalisierte aussagen wie ati 6xxx reicht aus und nvidia wäre viel zu teuer und würde nix taugen
> sind nun mal arg fail



" fail " sind die Leute, was extra Googeln damit sie wieder Argumente finden, einen Hersteller schlecht zu machen. Nvidia würde nix taugen habe ich nicht behauptet.


----------



## Soulii (16. September 2011)

fakt ist nunmal das ein i5 2500 deutschlich schneller als ein 955be ist

man kann sich aber auch alles schönreden wenn man will


----------



## muehe (16. September 2011)

> Nur mal eine Frage: Was hat der Fertigungsprozess mit der Verarbeitung zu tun?



hat eigentlich so erstmal nur mit der Temp zu tun


----------



## OldboyX (16. September 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> fakt ist nunmal das ein i5 2500 deutschlich schneller als ein 955be ist
> 
> man kann sich aber auch alles schönreden wenn man will



Ein i5 2500 kostet auch 170€ und ein 955be kostet 95€

Man kann sich aber auch alles schönreden wenn man will.



So langsam nervt mich, dass das Forum wieder zunehmend voller Intel/Nvidia Fanboys ist die hier ihren unqualifizierten Müll abladen.

Intel CPUs sind besser verarbeitet... ROFL.


----------



## Caps-lock (16. September 2011)

Und von der Preis/Leistung sind sie durchaus vergleichbar, ob man die Leistung jetzt braucht oder nicht.
Wenn man in seinem Rechner öfter mal die Teile wechselt mag das ja auch vielleicht ok sein einen AMD zu nehmen.
Ich hatte das auch schonmal durchgerechnet, das zumindest ich persönlich auf den gleichen Preis gekommen wäre ob ich jetzt alle 3-4 Jahre einmal richtig Geld (1000&#8364;+) auf den Tisch lege oder alle 6 Monate was austausche und nach und nach mein System upgrade.

Der Hauptunterschied ist dann nur, dass ich nach 3 Jahren dann immer noch einen Rechner habe, der für alles taugt was bis Anfang diesen Jahres rausgekommen ist und zusätzlich noch einen neuen PC.
Den alten immer noch akzeptablen Rechner nutzt dann meine Freundin für ältere Spiele.
Und hätte ich damals die paar Euro mehr für nen Quad investiert könnte ich ihn für kleines Geld übertakten, mir für 150 Euro ne 6870 kaufen und wäre wieder für längere Zeit glücklich

Wenn ich mir jetzt einen komplett neuen PC für über 700 Euro kaufe, würde ich unter keinen Umständen mehr am3 Mainboards nehmen, weil man da nu einfach nix mehr besseres draufbauen kann. Keine Ahnung wie das mit den Bulldozern dann laufen wird^^.

Momentan ist einfach wieder ein genereller Umbruch (Sata 6gb/s, USB 3.0, PCIe 3.0) und ich persönlich würde immer diese neue Techniken mitnehmen, insbesondere wenn mich das ganze dann "nur" 100 Euro mehr kosten wird, bei zusätzlicher Leistung.

Es gibt einfach Dinge im Computer die kann man nur mit hohem Kostenaufwand wechseln und ich habe für mich gelernt, dass ich nie wieder beim Mainboard, beim Gehäuse und beim Netzteil sparen werde.

In Blut und Donners Sticky kostet die Intel 1155 Konfig 40 Euro mehr als die am3 Konfig, die von der Nützlichkeit für Spiele weniger gut ist.

Ich zitiere auch mal den Meister der Konfigurationen (ernst gemeint)


> Der letzte PC aus diesem Bereich steht im Prinzip an einer Randzone zur Performancesparte von der es nicht mehr weit zum High-End-Segment ist. Die 3D-Leistung ist geradezu brachial und nur noch wenig steigerbar. Jede Steigerung hier kostet hunderte Euro. *Hier wird es in diesem Thread nur ein Intel-System geben, da AMDs momentane CPUs einfach nicht stark genug sind um mit den anderen Komponenten standzuhalten*



Budget: am3
Mainstream: am3 und Intel und auch da würde ich den Intel nehme und für 20 Euro mehr den 2400 
Mainstream etwas teurer: am3 und Intel, Intel ist dort klar besser
Perfomance: da gibts einfach momentan keine AMD Prozis.

Ich hab mich auch auf die Bulldozer gefreut und mir durchaus ne Menge davon versprochen was zukünftige Rechner angeht, nur nachdem AMD die Prozis nicht auf den Markt bekommt, kann man wohl auch nicht damit planen .

Davon abgesehen ist es doch auch super, das eine CPU die über 2 Jahre alt ist noch so konkurrenzfähig für neue Spiele ist oder nicht ?


----------



## muehe (16. September 2011)

naja Intel/Nvidia Fanboys kann man nich sagen ich empfehle je nach Auflösung und Budget mom,entan immer die 6870 weil sie P/L einfach top ist

aber für ne Budget Lösung natürlich AM3+ Board und 955BE optimal erstmal keine Frage aber ansonsten ist ja nicht von der Hand zuweisen das der 2500K einiges stärker ist und sein OC Potential auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## Caps-lock (16. September 2011)

Für mich ist das hier mit dem 4/8 GB Sreit vergleichbar .

Computer sind schnelllebig und nur weil vor 6 Monaten der 955 eine super Empfehlung war, muss das jetzt nicht mehr so sein. Und da ich persönlich keine Testbench habe mit der komplettten AMD und Intel Produktpalette, kann ich mich nur auf Tests und Benchmarks verlassen, die man zwar nicht für immer für bare Münze nehmen sollte, aber die im Durchschnitt schon eine klare Richtung angeben.


----------



## OldboyX (16. September 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Für mich ist das hier mit dem 4/8 GB Sreit vergleichbar .
> 
> Computer sind schnelllebig und nur weil vor 6 Monaten der 955 eine super Empfehlung war, muss das jetzt nicht mehr so sein. Und da ich persönlich keine Testbench habe mit der komplettten AMD und Intel Produktpalette, kann ich mich nur auf Tests und Benchmarks verlassen, die man zwar nicht für immer für bare Münze nehmen sollte, aber die im Durchschnitt schon eine klare Richtung angeben.



Das ist doch net der Punkt

Nur hat man mittlerweile in jedem Thread wo Leute mit begrenztem Budget nach einem PC fragen das gleiche Schema:

Irgendeiner schneit rein und labert Scheiße wie "kauf dir doch i5 2500k, kostet fast gleich viel (zitat: nur 20-30€ mehr) und ist viel schneller und besser verarbeitet und Intel und überhaupt". Das ist einfach Schmarrn. Jeder kann gerne anraten, dass man lieber mehr sparen soll/etwas mehr ausgeben damit man länger davon hat, dann kann der TE ja dann selbst entscheiden, ob er die 100€ drauflegen will oder nicht. Je nach Budget ist aber der X4 eben eine gute Empfehlung. Wenn das Budget wirklich ein Limit hat, dann würde ich wohl auch lieber einen Quadcore nehmen als den Intel Dualcore, da ich glaube, dass in Zukunft Quadcores besser supported werden.

Klar der i5 2500 K ist besser, aber er ist auch entsprechend teurer. Die Fakten zweifelt keiner an, mich stört nur wenn nicht mit den Fakten argumentiert wird sondern mit Fanboygelaber, mit Preisvergleichen die so nicht existieren und mit dem "perception of quality"- Argument, das viele hier bezüglich Intel haben und mich schmerzhaft an alte Leute erinnern, die nach wie vor an irgendwelche Magie im Markenprodukt glauben, obwohls bei Aldi dasselbe Produkt nur mit anderem Aufkleber für billiger gibt (und wer 2 Gramm Hirn hat um das Kleingedruckt zu lesen kann das auch selbst feststellen). Lustigerweise kann man das denen auch sagen und beweisen, sie glauben irgendwie trotzdem, dass das Markenprodukt "besser verarbeitet" ist. So wie Intel CPUs halt .


----------



## Caps-lock (16. September 2011)

Dir ist schon klar, dass du mich mit den 20-30 Euro zitierst und das permanent falsch ? 



> X6 1090T + das Gigabytemainboard sind etwa 220 Euro.
> I5-2500k + ein mäßiges Mainboard sind 20-30 Euro mehr (wenn überhaupt)



Ich habe die X6 Prozessoren mit dem I2500k verglichen, weil du da entfernt auf die gleiche Leistung kommst.

Mainboards gibts für ungefähr das gleiche Geld und zwischen nem 1100T und nem I5-2500k liegen numal nich viel mehr als 20-30 Euro.

Und wenn man die "perception of quality" betrachtet wird intel da genauso benachteiligt.
Auch wenn der X4 "nur" zwischen nem 2100 und 2300 liegt kommt er in den Gedanken deutlich besser weg, weil der X4 bei AMD schon mit zum besten gehört was sie haben und der 2300 im Vergleich zum 2600 wie ein Einsteigerprodukt klingt.
Wollen sie lieber diesen Golf GTI oder den kleinen BMW...



> Nur hat man mittlerweile in jedem Thread wo Leute mit begrenztem Budget nach einem PC fragen das gleiche Schema:


Und an der Stelle frage ich mich, ob man diesen Leuten dann einen Gefallen tut, wenn man ihnen nicht sagt, dass sie noch 1-2 Monate sparen sollen um für 100 Euro mehr (die Zahl sollte realistisch sein wenn man nen 2500k + ein gutes Board nimmt) direkt mal 1-2 Jahre länger mit dem Rechner auskommen.

Die Bedarfsermittlung hier im Forum ist momentan halt einfach Grütze .
Wir sollten Fragen stellen wie:
Wofür wird der PC gebraucht ?
Sind sie jemand der seinen PC dauernd umrüstet oder hätten sie gerne eine kleine schwarze Kiste die niemals angefasst wird ?

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass es auch Leute gibt die nicht so einfach mal was umbauen können... Und wenn du irgendwann mal ein Bauteil wechselst kostet dich das in nem PC Laden auch mal zwischen 10 Euro (Speicher) bis zu 40-50 Euro fürs Mainboard.


----------



## muehe (16. September 2011)

ich sag dazu nix mehr jeder kann selbst gucken wielange z.b. n Q9550 lebt 

warum jetzt n 955BE kaufen und nächstes Jahr für n Fuffi verkaufen und n Bulldozer drauf dann kann man gleich n 2500K kaufen der wieder 3-4 Jahre macht

aber bitte nicht den Thread missbrauchen die Fakten liegen ja auf der Hand , wurde ja sicher schon mehrmals durchgesprochen


----------



## OldboyX (16. September 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass du mich mit den 20-30 Euro zitierst und das permanent falsch ?



Weiß ich und nein ich zitiere nicht dich damit (sonst gäbs ein richtiges Zitat), sondern wie das hier immer wieder dargestellt wird seit ~2 Wochen. Als würde zwischen i5 2500k und nem x4955 kaum ein Preisunterschied liegen...




> Ich habe die X6 Prozessoren mit dem I2500k verglichen, weil du da entfernt auf die gleiche Leistung kommst.
> 
> Mainboards gibts für ungefähr das gleiche Geld und zwischen nem 1100T und nem I5-2500k liegen numal nich viel mehr als 20-30 Euro.
> 
> ...




Dann mach das deutlich, was du mit was vergleichst...
Ein X4 kostet aber auch gleich viel wie ein 2100 mit dem Unterschied, dass einer ein Quadcore ist und der andere ein Dualcore. Keine Ahnung wovon du wieder redest jetzt?




> Und an der Stelle frage ich mich, ob man diesen Leuten dann einen Gefallen tut, wenn man ihnen nicht sagt, dass sie noch 1-2 Monate sparen sollen um für 100 Euro mehr (die Zahl sollte realistisch sein wenn man nen 2500k + ein gutes Board nimmt) direkt mal 1-2 Jahre länger mit dem Rechner auskommen.



Sag ich ja dauernd, kannst du ihnen auch gern anraten (mit den richtigen Argumenten). Doch wenn sie den PC jetzt brauchen/wollen und das Budget X ist, dann ist das halt hinfällig.



muehe schrieb:


> ich sag dazu nix mehr jeder kann selbst gucken wielange z.b. n Q9550 lebt
> 
> warum jetzt n 955BE kaufen und nächstes Jahr für n Fuffi verkaufen und n Bulldozer drauf dann kann man gleich n 2500K kaufen der wieder 3-4 Jahre macht
> 
> aber bitte nicht den Thread missbrauchen die Fakten liegen ja auch der Hand , wurde ja sicher schon mehrmals durchgesprochen



Das ist halt auch immer dieses Scheinargument. Wieso sollte man, wenn man jetzt einen 955 BE kauft nächstes verkaufen MÜSSEN und BD kaufen MÜSSEN. Das ist einfach Schmarrn. Ich habe einen Q6600 und den werd ich nächstes Jahr noch haben und das Jahr darauf auch noch und da werd ich alle neuen Spiele mit vernünftigen Einstellungen spielen können, sobald ich meine 4870er ersetzt habe. Da tuts ein X4 auch noch locker 2 Jahre.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. September 2011)

Es gibt immer ein Produkt, das für einen höheren Preis eine bessere Leistung erzielt. Man muss das ganze aber mal auf die Realität beziehen: Du kannst selbst Metro 2033 mit nem Phenom II X4 955 und 2x GTX 580SLI auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen. Ab einer gewissen Performance limitiert der Prozessor einfach bei Spielen nicht mehr. Vdh. stimmt es, das (zumindest im Moment) ein Phenom II X4 955 von der *Spiele*performance genauso gut wie ein i7-990X oder jeder Sandy-Bridge Prozessor ist. Allerdings bietet Sandy-Bridge auch einige nette Features, die aber die wenigstens brauchen (SSD-Caching, HT...).

Aber (und das möchte ich hier besonders betonen) in meinem Konfigurationsthread, habe ich eben auch Wert auf diese Features gelegt. Ich hätte, oben genanntes System aus Phenom II X4 955 und 2 GTX 580 SLI ebenso empfehlen können, hätte wie gesagt für jedes Spiel gereicht. Aber je nach Budgetklasse (ich finde es auch echt nervig wenn jemand sagt, ja gib xy mehr aus, dann bekommst du was viel besseres, wenn ein Budget festgelegt ist. Die meisten Leute sind eben keine Millionäre und haben dementsprechend eine Höchstgrenze, für die es gilt das Maximum an Performance rauszukitzeln) sollte eben auch die Gesammtkombination und Zukunftstauglichkeit stimmen.


----------



## Caps-lock (16. September 2011)

> Dann mach das deutlich, was du mit was vergleichst...





> X6 1090T + das Gigabytemainboard sind etwa 220 Euro.
> I5-2500k + ein mäßiges Mainboard sind 20-30 Euro mehr (wenn überhaupt)


Viel deutlicher gehts ja wohl nicht mehr .

Und ich rede von Benchmarklisten.

Ein 2300er von Intel ist nach den Benchmarklisten die ich kenne schneller als ein X4 von AMD, aber rein gefühlsmäßig klingt 2300 sehr wenig, wenn du einen 2600k kaufen kannst.
Immerhin liegen noch der 2400, der 2500, der 2500k und der 2600 dazwischen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. September 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Q6600 und den werd ich nächstes Jahr noch haben und das Jahr darauf auch noch und da werd ich alle neuen Spiele mit vernünftigen Einstellungen spielen können, sobald ich meine 4870er ersetzt habe.



Außer dir gehts so wie mir, und dein LGA775 Board geht kaputt :/


----------



## Caps-lock (16. September 2011)

Von daher bin ich froh, dass auf meinem Rechner noch 2 Jahre Garantie sind


----------



## muehe (16. September 2011)

STOP


----------



## OldboyX (16. September 2011)

Hab keine Garantie mehr, aber mein Mainboard packts hoffentlich noch ne Weile. Wenn ich schon ein völlig überdimensioniertes gekauft hab ( in meiner damaligen Dummheit) dann wirds wohl wenigstens ne Weile halten


----------



## Littlecool (16. September 2011)

Woher ihr immer die zeit nehmt um sowas den ganzen tag zu schreiben 

Hab mich mal schön raus gehalten haha wenn auch eher gezwungen arbeit ne 


@Blaubär

Ich und Intel Fanboy? haha

Überdenke mal deine aussagen von wegen "Ami oder Chinese hinterm PC, mit Wasser oder Stickstoff Kühlung"

Von P/L hab ich mal GARNICHTS gesagt Zum Low Buget zeugs au ned.


Just "Nö."

ES sind doch an allen Sachen die Illuminaten schuld! Die Manipulieren die AMD CPU´s so das nen Intel Benchmark immer besser ausschaut!


----------



## Caps-lock (16. September 2011)

Ich hatte heute einfach mal frei und wollte ansich nur ganz kurz mal ins Forum schauen ^^.
Und nachher haut mich meine bessere Hälfte weil ich den freien Tag nicht zum Putzen benutzt habe.

Und wenn man nu wirklich die Minimalanforderungen nimmt und "nur" auf hoch spielt mit mittleren Schatten (mehr sieht man wenn man nicht grade darauf achtet eh nicht) dann würde folgendes reichen:

Gehäuse 
Chieftec GPA-500S 
AMD Athlon II X2 270
4 GB Speicher
320 GB Festplatte 
ATI 6770 
mäßiges Mainboard
Brenner DVD Laufwerk

und man ist bei unter 400 Euronen...

2 Kerne reichen, mehr als 4 GB ist Unsinn, 1600er Speicher ohnehin.
Ansich würde auch das mieseste Netzteil reichen, ein beliebiges Billigmainboard.
Wozu mehr als überhaupt mehr als 320 GB Festplatte ?
Und jemandem der ein schmales Budget hat eine SSD und ein MB mit USB 3.0 zu empfehlen ist ja nu auch sinnfrei.

So mal ein wenig gebastelt.
Der Rechner kostet mininum 350 Euro.


----------



## muehe (16. September 2011)

nein n X2 270 is lahm , look @Pentium G

sorry leider n Intel


----------



## Caps-lock (16. September 2011)

Sowohl Prozi als auch Mainboards sind von Intel da etwas teurer  *indiekerbehau*
Und der AMD wäre auch ok.


----------



## Grushdak (16. September 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Und wenn man nu wirklich die Minimalanforderungen nimmt und "nur" auf hoch spielt mit mittleren Schatten (mehr sieht man wenn man nicht grade darauf achtet eh nicht) dann würde folgendes reichen:
> 
> Gehäuse
> Chieftec GPA-500S
> ...


Ich meine, um auf "hoch" (editiertes) spielen zu können, reicht sogar noch weniger aus.

Mein PC:
AMD Athlon II X2 260
3 GB DDR2 RAM
500 GB Festplatte + 160GB Festplatte
GeForce 250 GTS 1GB
ASUS M4N78 Pro
DVD Laufwerk
BenQ DVD Brenner

Derzeit habe ich wegen Ausfall des Mainboards (Garantiefall) ein Ersatzboard.
Durch das ASRock N68C-S UCC habe ich nun nur 2 GB DDR2 RAM.

Mit beiden Mainboards habe ich dennoch meistens über 100 fps -
unter Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit, 22" 16:10 Monitor (1680x1050 Auflösung)
und 16 AddOns.

greetz


----------



## muehe (16. September 2011)

hab die Boards 2-3 mal davon 2 ausfälle


----------



## Grushdak (16. September 2011)

Meinst Du das ASUS?
Welchen Ausfall hattest Du?
Bei mir erkennt er keine Festplatten mehr, dank defektem S-ATA Controller (?).

sorry für dies ot.


----------



## muehe (16. September 2011)

nein das 35Euro AsRock sollte man aber nich auf ... beziehen

also das ASRock N68C-S UCC


----------

